# Using smoker in dry grass (camping help)



## seasmoker (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey all, 

I am headed to the gorge amphitheater for a 4 day camping/concert trip and I wanted to bring my weber smokey mountain. 

The campground is HOT and the grass is usually dead so there are opportunities for flare ups and I don't wanna light 20,000 people on fire if you know what I mean. 

So my question is, does anyone have any recommendations on what I can place the smoker on and/or what I can place around it? Sounds like a dumb question but there might be some good tips out there from the pros! 

My idea was to find a rock slab (somehow) and place the smoker on there but... Anyone have any simple ideas out there that could work? 

Also, if anyone has any recommendations on how to bring meat to a 4 day event and have it properly cooled.. Dry ice for the long term stuff? Or just ice? 

Thanks for any info..appreciate your time. 

Happy smoking!


----------



## slabcitysam (Aug 26, 2013)

Get an automotive drip pan, one that the Weber will fit in, then pour water in the pan. Anything that falls out of the BBQ goes in the water.


----------



## seasmoker (Aug 26, 2013)

Good idea! Thanks


----------



## hotnspicy (Aug 26, 2013)

You could bring a garden pump sprayer with water in it to handle any lil flare ups.


----------



## palladini (Aug 26, 2013)

A four day event, buy your meat a week or so a head, freeze it, then just use Ice, not dry ice.  Your meat will be safe for the four days like that.  I have done this many times while camping, with no problems.


----------



## smokngun (Aug 26, 2013)

Does the campground have firepits? If so just get 4 bricks or pavers put them on the firegrate and set your smoker over the firepit.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 26, 2013)

get 3 or 4 bags of landscaping rock (pea gravel maybe)..  dump that out in a big circle...  could even put a tarp under it for easy clean up when all said and done... and keep a water hose handy


----------



## dougmays (Aug 26, 2013)

weber and other brands sell "grill matts" which are flame retardant matts that are usually around 3'x4'. you could place this under the smoker. Another, more redneck, way you could do it is to light the smoker and allow flame to burn around it, if they do and stomp them out as they spread. you will essentially burn a circle around the smoker and there wont be anything else to burn later on when you might be sleeping...essentially creating a fire ring


----------



## hotnspicy (Aug 26, 2013)

just have a garden pump sprayer with water in it to handle a small fire anywhere.


----------



## smokngun (Aug 26, 2013)

LOL I'm sure Smoky the Bear would $#!t his fur with some of our ideas.


----------



## seasmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks all. Good advice. Hopefully nobody steals my smoker :).


----------



## dougmays (Aug 27, 2013)

seasmoker said:


> Thanks all. Good advice. Hopefully nobody steals my smoker :).


keep it hot and nobody will steal it ;)


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 27, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> get 3 or 4 bags of landscaping rock (pea gravel maybe).. dump that out in a big circle... could even put a tarp under it for easy clean up when all said and done... and keep a water hose handy


Stole my Idea.. Great minds think alike. Tarp might melt though .


----------



## timberjet (Aug 27, 2013)

How about a piece of sheetrock wrapped in tinfoil. Or maybe plywood. Been to the gorge many many times. Block ice lasts longer.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome Seasmoker and SlabCitySam. That's a great question and some pretty inventive answers.

How about the both of you head over to Roll Call and introduce yourselves? While you are at it please update your profiles with a location.

Living in Colorado, we have fire/burn bans all the time, so you might want to check and see if there are any such restrictions for your area!


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 27, 2013)

I use a hot water heater pan under the mini wsm when I "camp" in my RV.  I also use it for the Dutch Oven.  Given all the wild fires right now, I would be very cautious lest we hear about you on the nightly news.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2013)

The hot water pan works great, when you remember to bring it. Having water in it is a good idea too. I was in that same situation a week ago and had to improvise, because I left the pan at home.













9549087602_6fce43858b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 19, 2013


----------

